

It’s Official-ish: Teens Totally Admire Steve Jobs More Than Mark Zuckerberg - rblion
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/06/steve-jobs-mark-zuckerberg-teens/

======
rblion
Whenever I see Zuck, this song always starts to play in my head...

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8>

